# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 5/10/2019



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

As of this morning, water temps at Berlin are at 62 degrees at the surface and inflow with water levels about 1 foot above normal.


Crappie
Crappie are starting to turn on with the improved water temps. Most are beginning to move into the flats. We are seeing much better numbers and a few limits over the last few days.
Most popular baits have been Strike King Jokers and a few Panfish Assassins this week mixed in with some small minnows.

Walleye
We heard of a two man limit coming out of Berlin this week in 1.5 hours in 2-4 feet of water from some of our regulars. We are also still hearing of 'eyes being caught back near the campground at Mill Creek. Look for shallow water and target the willows with jigs and leeches or Strike King Jokers.
The willows near the German Church ramp have also held quite a few walleye being caught on jigs as well.

Hybrid Striped Bass aka "Wipers"
Wipers have slowed down a bit in the past few days but the ones we are seeing are really big. We saw one this morning over 25" from Walborn caught on cutbait at the bottom.

White Bass
The white bass are still being caught in the river as well as most of the other popular locations near the Mahoning (Greenbower, Deer Creek Spillway, Rockhill, and German Church). They are not being caught in bunches, but we have seen a few limits this week from guys fishing 4-5 hours.
Try Gulp Minnows/Jigging Grubs as well as Rooster Tails and Road Runners.


----------



## Squito fisher (Mar 4, 2018)

Have you guys heard anything on Lake Milton? Wanted to go there tomorrow.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

25" Wowie.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tall tales do you have Leeches in stock


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Milton is Stained...so fish 10' and less depths.. flicker shads,or jigs ticking the bottom...good luck..!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> Tall tales do you have Leeches in stock


Yes we do. We should have them in stock for the rest of the year now. We still have a few dozen left at this point. They are $3.50 a dozen.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Squito fisher said:


> Have you guys heard anything on Lake Milton? Wanted to go there tomorrow.


Sorry I'm late Squito! Harder to reply now that we are in season. Yes I've heard they are getting both crappie and walleye towards the west side of the lake in 5-10 feet of water on jigs and Strike King Jokers as well as Panfish Assassins. Blade baits have also picked up a few.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

How's the bass fishing? I never see any reports coming from Berlin. I fished there Last week for the 1st time in a few years and blanked.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

DL07 said:


> How's the bass fishing? I never see any reports coming from Berlin. I fished there Last week for the 1st time in a few years and blanked.


To be transparent, DL, we really don't have a ton of customers who target largemouth/smallmouth any longer. Most of the tournament customers we had back in the 90s shop .com or the bigger box stores. Frankly, it's hard to justify the amount of inventory in soft plastics alone it takes to have what they need when we really don't see those customers too often, but I do a fair amount of special orders for them. 

That being said, Walborn is one of the better bass lakes in the area and is very underrated. Most of our bass guys fish area strip mines or private ponds as well. Walborn holds many largemouth over 5#. I saw one a few weeks ago that was almost 7 pounds from there and when they are on their beds, Walborn is a blast to fish. As far as Berlin, it's rare to hear anyone targeting bass there as almost 90% of our customers fish walleye or crappie. 

If I hear of them on their beds I'll be sure to post it in our reports though!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: 

We've had solid reports of 2-3 limits of walleye taken yesterday trolling the North side of the lake closer to the dam at Berlin. I also heard that walleye were stacked at 14-20 feet of water in that same area being caught on blade baits.


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Tall Tales said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> We've had solid reports of 2-3 limits of walleye taken yesterday trolling the North side of the lake closer to the dam at Berlin. I also heard that walleye were stacked at 14-20 feet of water in that same area being caught on blade baits.


I stopped in this morning 5/14, and wanted to say thanks. I went right to the electric only area and got on fish right away. We ended up with 4 walleye biggest 20”, and about 20 crappie with a couple in the 13” range and all over the 9” mark. We caught all are fish on vibes in 12-20’ in shad color. Also for the bass guy we got one small smallmouth. Fish were stacked all over in there, but seemed to shut down around 130.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Tall Tales do you have any idea what the water level at Walborn look like lately. I stopped by there when the free fishing weekend was on and the water was down what looked to be a couple feet. Just wondering if it went back up or if it is gonna be like the last couple summers where half the lake looks like a hay field.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

snapper said:


> I stopped in this morning 5/14, and wanted to say thanks. I went right to the electric only area and got on fish right away. We ended up with 4 walleye biggest 20”, and about 20 crappie with a couple in the 13” range and all over the 9” mark. We caught all are fish on vibes in 12-20’ in shad color. Also for the bass guy we got one small smallmouth. Fish were stacked all over in there, but seemed to shut down around 130.



This is awesome! Glad to help!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Tall Tales do you have any idea what the water level at Walborn look like lately. I stopped by there when the free fishing weekend was on and the water was down what looked to be a couple feet. Just wondering if it went back up or if it is gonna be like the last couple summers where half the lake looks like a hay field.


I heard this morning it is a little low, but improved over free fishing weekend. Unfortunately, most of my data for water levels for Walborn is not real time, so I'm getting info a day or two late from what people tell me when they come in.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Tall Tales said:


> I heard this morning it is a little low, but improved over free fishing weekend. Unfortunately, most of my data for water levels for Walborn is not real time, so I'm getting info a day or two late from what people tell me when they come in.


Thank you very much! I am sure I will be seeing you in an hour or so!


----------



## BuckeyeHonk (Apr 7, 2019)

snapper said:


> I stopped in this morning 5/14, and wanted to say thanks. I went right to the electric only area and got on fish right away. We ended up with 4 walleye biggest 20”, and about 20 crappie with a couple in the 13” range and all over the 9” mark. We caught all are fish on vibes in 12-20’ in shad color. Also for the bass guy we got one small smallmouth. Fish were stacked all over in there, but seemed to shut down around 130.


Where is the “electric only” area? I was unaware there was an Area in Berlin where motors are not allowed.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

bonner rd ramp, then go north to the dam.


----------

